# Romex above residential drop ceiling



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

I am running a few home-runs through an existing finished basement.

Their is an existing drop ceiling that is only about 4" below the joists. I have to run perpendicular to the joists. for about 25. back to the panel.

Is there anything saying how far above the suspended ceiling I have to be?

I haven't done residential in a while and any tips would be appreciated. I know they have all sorts of romex clips, stackers etc now.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I use tie wraps thru a staple every 3rd member under the joist . I think bundling codes might keep you at no more than three cables under a wrap.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You mention running *parallel* to the joists. In this situation I would just use my romex staple gun to staple the romex to the side of the joists every 4' or so.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

HackWork said:


> You mention running *parallel* to the joists. In this situation I would just use my romex staple gun to staple the romex to the side of the joists every 4' or so.


My fault - I meant perpendicular.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NJWVUGrad said:


> My fault - I meant perpendicular.


I thought maybe you may have meant that.

How many homeruns, 3? I'd run the cables, then go back and hammer a staple every 4th joist, then tywrap the cables to the staple. Or you could just staple each cable separately every 4th joist, your choice.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

NJWVUGrad said:


> My fault - I meant perpendicular.


Use a running board like this.....


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Using a running board for a couple of homeruns above a drop ceiling is like using insulated staples :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This message is hidden because HackWork has you on his ignore list.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Use a running board like this.....


Looks clean but that's alot of effort to run circuits. Most ECs out in this neck of the woods would just tie wrap a bundle under the rock, I would most likely snake em over the rock and sleeve em across.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> This message is hidden because HackWork has you on his ignore list.


It's supposed to say "because HackWork is on your ignore list". You typed it out wrong :laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Looks clean but that's alot of effort to run circuits. Most ECs out in this neck of the woods would just tie wrap a bundle under the rock, I would most likely snake em over the rock and sleeve em across.


That was old plaster lath with no strapping above it , otherwise I would have fished it all.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

This message is hidden because HackWork has you on his ignore list.
;1063329 said:


> ......


did someone post?:whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> did someone post?:whistling2:


You typed it out wrong again Harry :laughing::laughing:


Harry, stop messing with the OP. Recommending running boards be installed above a drop ceiling for a couple of homeruns is just plain stupid.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That was old plaster lath with no strapping above it , otherwise I would have fished it all.


The last time I did mesh plaster runs like yours I went to town running 4 runs of 3/4 EMT between the panel and 4 gang roughouse boxes.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> The last time I did mesh plaster runs like yours I went to town running 4 runs of 3/4 EMT between the panel and 4 gang roughouse boxes.


Yeah it would have been a lot faster that way,,next time..:laughing:


----------

